# Salmon Jerky



## irishteabear (Jul 17, 2009)

Back in Feb of this year I attempted to make some salmon jerky that turned out to be too salty. I've been wanting to try again and finally got the opportunity. Used the suggestion by PitRow from the original attempt of using 4 parts brown sugar to 1 part salt. I used the splenda/brown sugar blend (instead of regular brown sugar) and kosher salt. Took a 3 lb salmon fillet and skinned it. Sliced it and put it in a bowl with the cure and mixed it well by hand.



Put it all in a zipper bag and then in a pan to prevent leaks and in the fridge it went overnight. This morning it was drained, rinsed and then went in the Bradley at 120 with apple. I was able to smoke it for 4 hrs before it decided to rain 2 hours earlier than expected. After scrambling to bring the salmon in the house, unplug and put away the Bradley it stopped raining. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Sat the salmon on the kitchen table on some cooling racks and turned a fan on it to finish dehydrating. 

All I can say is I have to stay out of the kitchen! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Every time I go through I snag a sample and by the time the salmon is all dried there will be nothing left.



If you're interested, here is the link to the original post. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=salmon+jerky


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

That sure looks good, I just got a Bradley so I may try making some salmon jerky since I love salmon.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome as always. Dawn !!


----------



## fishawn (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks great!.... Would you change the salt/brown sugar ratio? Or did you nail it @ 4/1?


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks wonderful.  Salmon candy!!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 17, 2009)

I can highly recommend it.

  I would leave it as it is.  It isn't too salty, and just sweet enough.  I'd be concerned about getting a good cure of the salmon if the bs were increased any more.


----------



## smokingd (Jul 17, 2009)

Some nice looking fish Dawn


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 17, 2009)

I know what i'm doing tomorrow!!


----------



## pitrow (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked out for ya Dawn! Sure is addicting stuff ain't it?


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 17, 2009)

It sure is!


----------



## alx (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks so good!!!

I am seriously cosidering an electric or gas smoker for these things..

As a kid in alaska i could smell the alder and salmon in the air during the runs of fish.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 17, 2009)

BTW, it's probably too late now, but you could have probably finished those in your oven if you can get it to go down that low. I've done quite a few batches of jerky in my oven at it's lowest setting with the door propped open just a bit.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 17, 2009)

I was aware of that, however with the temp outside being 87 with 60% humidity, I was not about to heat the house up too, lol.  Thanks though.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice Dawn.  Looks and sounds great!







for the successful smoke!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 18, 2009)

good job on the salmon dawn.have had much from north cal indians.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol.... that makes sense!


----------



## grothe (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks great Dawn!!


----------

